# Not exactly "photography" per se



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

What I've got is a problem with playing back my videos, having been recorded with an Aiptek HD Action 1080P. Now the setup I had was fine. I would right-click on the little icon (in My Pictures) and select "Play back in Charter Music." Now somehow I changed the format and what I've got are little "Q" icons, but when I choose Playback using QuicklTime, nothing happens. How can I get it back to Charter, or better yet, is there a better format to be using?:4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

right click on one of the files, select "open with" then if charter music doesn't show in the list, click on the "browse" button and locate it in C > programs > charter music. 
Down the bottom of the dialogue box there should be a tick box saying "always use the selected program to open files of this type' (or something similar - I'm on vista at the moment) make sure this is ticked and then the file association should be reset to use that program to open files of that type.
If you want a different player that will play nearly any video file try either Media Player Classic or VLC player - both freeware, both terrific players.


----------

